# mat stat, temp stat, dimmer stat - What do I need?



## 1ntense (Jun 11, 2009)

As per title, I will be connecting a ceramic heater or a spot bulb to the stat, Ive currently got a mat stat () which is attached to my ceramic heater and seems to work fine.

Im getting a new viv so will need to order a new stat, not sure which kind to get? Can someone explain the difference please?

Thanks

Danny


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

What lizard?


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*what stat*

pulse or off/on for ceramic, heatmats, heaters, 

Dimmer for bulbs.


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

mat stats are cheap and fairly inaccurate, i dont really see a purpose for them at all really.

on/off stats tend to be poor on accuracy as well, but are able to handle higher powered devices. if the temperature is below the setting they switch on. as soon as the temperature is reached they switch off. when it drops down again they switch back on. in theory. in practice there is "hysteresis", a difference between the on and off temperatures.

e.g. stat is set to 30 degs. it stays on until 30 degs is reached then turns off. but doesnt turn back on again until the temp drops to 29 degs. this gives 1 deg of hysteresis. the less there is, the better. most on/off stats have fairly high hysteresis. mat stats have even higher. there can be fluctuations in temps of several degrees which gives an unstable viv temperature. not ideal.

then youve got pulse stats which are similar but instead of staying on constantly they pulse on and off at a decreasing frequency as they get closer to their target temperature. this is slightly more efficient and slightly more accurate. on paper an on/off stat works just as well, but for some reason the quality seems to be better in pulse stats and they tend to be much more accurate with less hysteresis. this is what youd use for any heating element that doesnt emit visible light (e.g. heat mats, ceramic bulbs, etc)

then youve got dimmer stats which are kinda similar to an on/off stat, except as they get close to their target temperature they reduce output voltage to "dim" the attached devices. they gradually dim down until they reach the target and then switch off. these should be used on all heat sources emitting visible light, so basically basking lamps.

which one you need depends on what type of heating element youre using. ive listed the common stuff in my descriptions.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

DIMMER OR PULSE. pulse would be better but dimmer WILL be fine to. 

check ours out


----------



## 1ntense (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, thanks for the replies people.

So basically its a dimmer for light emitting bulbs or a pulse for ceramic heaters.

Will check out the link for the dimmers, thanks.

Danny


----------

